# Sonny's BBQ in Tifton, GA



## Double Barrel BB (Dec 3, 2009)

I just got this through e-mail... It is a shame... don't think I will ever eat at another Sonny's ever again...

DB BB


Letter:

Here is a letter I received from a pastor friend of mine concerning our local Sonnys.

Thought you might like to see it.

Dan,
Thought you might be interested in this.

The Sonny's resturant in Tifton is owned by someone I haveknown all my life, Bill Davis from Sylvester.  They have owned Sonny's for 22 years. Sonny's has pulled their franchise and here is why:

a few weeks ago a head knocker from the company came by to eat on a Sunday.  The employee's were wearing white T-shirts with an American flag that stated on the front, "I Pledge...I Pray".  There was also a "Jesus" mento/trinket on the shelf at the cash register..  The T-shirts are not an approved uniform & the "Jesus" memento/trinket are not within Sonny's System Standards.

When Bill recieved the cancellation of the franchise without any warning he called home office and they said this was the reason.  I have this in wriiting from the company, given to me by Bill.  He was given the choice of changing the T-shirts or loosing the Franchise.  He said it took him and his partner 30 seconds to say take a walk.

The sign has been blacked out and after Dec. 1 they will change their name to "Smokehouse".  Still under the same management but not associated with Sonny's.  Bill is a fine Christian man, teaches Sunday School at 1st Baptist in Sylvester.  He refuses to compromise his faith or his love for Jesus.

We see and hear about things like this happening in other parts of the country but it has happened right here in Tifton in the last few weeks.

Tell all you can to support Bill as he stands for Jesus.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Jesus and America but if you buy into a franchise, you agree to uniform as well as other things that are part of the standards the company has set forth....period.  He had a choice, he made it...hope his choice works out for him.


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a shame. BUT if you agree open a franchise you have to abide by the terms spelled out in the contract. I would imagine the dress code is pretty well spelled out. Is there a chance Mr. Davis could reopen his restraunt without the Sonny's name? If he could go it alone then he alone could set the standards for what his employees wear without some corporate over watch.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 3, 2009)

I pray the Lord blesses him and his business


----------



## BCPerry (Dec 3, 2009)

*.*

Sonny's WAS my favorite BBQ place. What a shame.


----------



## firebiker (Dec 4, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> I pray the Lord blesses him and his business





Right on


----------



## Bruz (Dec 4, 2009)

I received the following Email from Sonny's in response to my inquiry.....................

Mr. ,

Thank you for your email and your concern regarding the closure of the Tifton location.  Unfortunately, all the information regarding this issue was not provided to you.



The Tifton location was closed after the license agreement was not renewed by the franchisee in December 2007, which would have initially required the location to close in March 2008.  The franchisee signed an extension license agreement in order to avoid a “fire sale.”  In the new agreement, the franchisee agreed to adhere to all Sonny’s system standards.  After many extensions and additional opportunities were granted to the franchisee, the store was scheduled to close December 31, 2009.  Since then, many infractions to the signed contract occurred, which resulted in the location being closed early.  The new agreed closing date was November 30, 2009.



This location did not close because the servers were wearing inappropriate uniforms or because religious symbols were found in the restaurant.  At Sonny’s, we respect the rights and liberties of not only our guests but our franchisees as business owners, to practice any religion they choose.  As a chain, Sonny’s has system standards in place to ensure that as a company, we are non-partisan, both politically and religiously inside the restaurant and on restaurant property. Conscious of religious celebrations, Sonny’s offers a “Flex” holiday to franchisees that allows them to close their locations on holidays, such as Easter, in addition to Christmas and Thanksgiving.



Regarding the beer, Sonny’s has served beer at its locations since its inception in 1968.  All franchisees sign an agreement to do so with the exception of the location in a dry county, which Tifton was up until 2004.



Sonny’s is a strong community partner and a responsible corporate citizen.  The company has donated millions of dollars to organizations across the Southeast, including faith-based organizations. 



We hope that you will continue to visit Sonny’s as we welcome you and all the members of your family.  Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Lowjack (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I ave visited That restaurant in Tifton many times before, And I'm going to make sure all my family and friends eat more often there from now on.
Good for him, blessings come from God not Franchises.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll be sure to eat there again the next time I'm down Tifton way.


----------



## auctioner (Dec 4, 2009)

Things have changed since Sonny Tillman sold out I just wont eat in one now


----------



## hevishot (Dec 4, 2009)

figured there was more to it....Don't blame Sonny's one bit...but wouldn't eat there because the food is horrible....


----------



## Jeffriesw (Dec 5, 2009)

Off Topic Slightly  , But does any of the Sonny's up there where ya'll are at have a Full Liqour Bar? 

They just tore down the old one here in Zephyrhills (Close to Tampa) and built a new one, First Sonny's I have ever seen that has a full bar and just not Beer. Doesn't bother me, just never seen it before.


----------



## earl (Dec 5, 2009)

The one in Woodstock is gone, but I can't remember them ever selling beer. Too close to a church maybe ?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 5, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> Off Topic Slightly  , But does any of the Sonny's up there where ya'll are at have a Full Liqour Bar?
> 
> They just tore down the old one here in Zephyrhills (Close to Tampa) and built a new one, First Sonny's I have ever seen that has a full bar and just not Beer. Doesn't bother me, just never seen it before.



Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever noticed one that had a bar either. I've never noticed they served any alcohol at all for that matter. But, it has been a while since I ate at Sonnys.


----------



## Hawire (Dec 5, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> Off Topic Slightly  , But does any of the Sonny's up there where ya'll are at have a Full Liqour Bar?
> 
> They just tore down the old one here in Zephyrhills (Close to Tampa) and built a new one, First Sonny's I have ever seen that has a full bar and just not Beer. Doesn't bother me, just never seen it before.



One in Valdosta


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2009)

Glad they stood on their principles. Sonny's has never been a favorite BBQ spot for me. I have not eaten in one for years.


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 6, 2009)

I will never do any business with a place of business that cheapens itself by using religion, and religion, to promote its business.

Of course I would defend their right to do it, I just would not purchase anything from them.


----------



## earl (Dec 7, 2009)

Ya'll must have missed post 7. Sounds like the fellows mentioned in the first post  were trying to give Sonny's an undeserved  religious black eye. Funny ,I thought Christians were supposed to tell the truth.


----------



## CRT (Dec 7, 2009)

earl said:


> Ya'll must have missed post 7. Sounds like the fellows mentioned in the first post  were trying to give Sonny's an undeserved  religious black eye. Funny ,I thought Christians were supposed to tell the truth.




I'm with you here earl. Christians make Christianity look worse than you free-thinkers ever could.


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Dec 7, 2009)

Bruz said:


> I received the following Email from Sonny's in response to my inquiry.....................
> 
> Mr. ,
> 
> ...


 

The truth is probably somewhere in the middle between these two e-mails... Each party is going to try and paint the other as the bad person...

DB BB


----------

